# Doxepin??



## Israel (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey all.. anyone in here try doxepin? Im just wondering.. I tried it for almost a month now and I'm drowsy a lot of the time... just wondering if anyone else is on it... One of my friends takes a medication that starts with an H.. it's something like hydroclomine-- I think.. i might be way off, but if anyone of you think your on what my friend is taking, tell me if it works for you becasue i want to get off of what im taking right now!! Thanks guys~!


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

Hi Israel,I have been taking it for some time now. I do notice the tiredness sometimes, especially if I have to skip a couple of doses.When I took it continuously for a month, I stopped noticing the tiredness.Bob


----------



## Connie Cook (Mar 17, 2002)

HI Israel, I started taking Deoxepin about 4 months ago. the first two weeks were really difficult. I was so drwosy I had to take time off work. A month into it I felt no side effects. Try and hang in there if you can as it has helped me tremendously. Con


----------

